# Butterscotch had triplets!



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

We had a hard delivery. First little one was butt first and stuck. We had to pull him. He was dead & half the size of his brother & sister. The boy is named Bulls eye & the girl is dandelion. She is the buckskin.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry bout baby but the other two are to die for


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute babies...so sorry about the 1st one


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks I've been wanting this doe and they finally sold her to me. The boy I lost looked just like mommy. My nephew claimed Bulls eye. We will wether him and let him show him.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

They are precious!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Very, very cute. So sorry you lost one.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear about the one you lost, but the others are super precious! We just had our first set of kids too and we just love to see pictures of others!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss, but look at those other cute babies, congrats.


----------



## recentcoin (Jan 5, 2014)

The suvivors are adorable. Enjoy them.

Sent from my SM-P600 using GoatSpot


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Sorry you had one stillborn  But the others are really cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable, love the coloring!!! Very sorry for the one you lost


----------

